# Personal Weather Stations



## dfw_pilot

I decided to purchase a personal weather station (PWS) and would like to share a little bit about my experience. With so many options and connection abilities, taking the first step was a bit daunting. However, once I got going, things came together quite easily, so I thought I'd make a write up for anyone who would also like to get into setting up their own PWS.

*Why?*

For me, I'm gone a lot, like 20+ days a month, so having one is great to keep tabs on rain fall totals, temperatures, ET, soil moisture/temp, etc. My wife would occasionally phone in a rain gauge readout, but being pregnant while wrangling three young kids (have you ever tried to herd cats on a full stomach?), my weather desires fell to her last priority. Plus, a PWS will tell me a lot more than a rain gauge will. Also, once connected to Al Gore's internet, a PWS will give me historical data, and share all that data with all my interested neighbors. It's fun to give back to the weather community and share in the knowledge that helps produce forecasts for everyone.

*Which One?*

This is like asking which car do you want. There are lots of options, but quality and durability were tops on my list. I subscribe to the notion that the poor man pays twice. I read a lot of people's stories where they bought a cheaper model only to buy a better one, and then finally, on their third one, got a nice one. I can't afford to do that, so I bought a Davis first. They have good connection options (to software and internet WX sites) and the Pro models offer upgradability for future add ons. I wanted to be able to add soil moisture probes and be able to calculate ET, UV, and Solar radiation, so I went with the Vantage Pro2 Plus. If you don't want all those calculations, a Vantage Vue is a great option, too.

*Viewing Data*

PWS's will come with a console that shows all the data that it receives from the station outside. As I've learned, except for the actual instruments outside, the rest of the weather station hardware still thinks it's 1991. iPads have spoiled us because most consoles come with little lcd displays with a backlight. I guess wx geeks don't care, but for the rest of us, it's a little shocking. Out of the console, there are serial (yes, serial, remember that?) connections for connecting to a computer. Hello 1987!

*Getting online*

The real sweetness of owning your own PWS is getting it online. You can check on your data from anywhere, plus you can share your information with neighbors and the world. Essentially, you connect your console to the internet, and it sends along all the data it receives. We put our console in my office, but it could easily be placed at the end of the kitchen counter for everyone to see. This is where all my Google reading drove me crazy. PWS->Console->Internet isn't very straight forward or intuitive. I needed to buy a data logger, which does two things: 1) Exports the data received from the console to some other device like a computer, 2) stores data for a while if the computer is not on and recording that data. For Davis consoles, you can choose serial, USB 1(!), or ethernet via WeatherLink IP. Some windows computers use serial, but most people go with either WeatherLink or USB. I went with the USB data logger. The ethernet "IP" logger initially looks attractive, but it is hobbled by a high price, and being locked into WeatherLink.com which is run by Davis. Your data uploads to Weatherlink, and then some (not all) is sent to other places like Weather Underground. USB/Serial will send all your data directly to weather sites without the need of WeatherLink, or having to depend on WeatherLink to be working.

The USB logger then plugs into a USB hub because many devices now won't read the data from USB 1, so the hub transfers it to something readable with USB 2. At this point, you have a lot of options again. Many people connect this USB hub to a computer that runs 24/7. Software like WeatherCat then record the data, display it in graphs, and upload it to a myriad of weather websites like Weather Underground, NWS, CWOP, and so forth. I didn't want to run a computer 24/7, mainly for energy reasons, but it also seemed like a pain. What if the console could upload automatically to the internet, and I could use my computer to see the data only when I wanted to? That sounded like the best of both worlds, so that is the route I took. Meteobridge solved that for me. It'a small router with almost no energy usage that was the missing link between the console and the internet that didn't involve a computer being on all the time. (There are other options, but this is the route I took). You can build your own Meteobridge or buy one already set up for you. It is half the size of an iPhone, accepts a USB input (from the data logger/hub) and will connect to your internet, either by ethernet or wifi. I use the ethernet connection for better reliability.

Give your Meteobridge a static IP on your network. This is good network practice anyway, but will help you find it later when logging into it. With a static IP, I just enter its IP which takes me to the login screen. Setup is dead easy, and there you can tell it about your PWS, its Lat/Long, and where you want to upload your data to. To upload to a website, setup an online account with each one, then enter those credentials into the Meteobridge GUI. After running the Meteobridge for nearly a year with no problems, I decided to branch out and buy WeatherCat, even though this would mean my computer needed to run 24/7. I like the simple website that the Meteobridge will make via the Saratoga-Weather templates, but in the end, I wanted to make a fancier website, so I use WeatherCat for that. I still use the Meteobridge, and it hasn't let me down.

*Websites*

If you only upload to one website, I suggest Weather Underground (even if you are conservative, ha!). It will accept data every five seconds to give you and anyone else "rapid fire" information on a site like this, and you can share that site with family, neighbors, and friends. Weather Underground is also a great place to send data to for historical recording, graphs, and use with apps. Setup an account with them here and you can manage things to your geek's content.

For iPhone, there are a few really good options for apps, most of which pull data from Weather Underground (another reason to sign up for an account there). My favorite is PWS Monitor for both iPhone and iPad. For iPad only, Wunder Station is a good option. Even if you don't have a PWS, these are great apps to use to see stations near your location. If you buy WeatherCat, you can use an app to see your data live, streamed from your home computer.

*Software*

Remembering that a lot of this stuff hasn't changed from the early 90's, most software is written for the copy-cat operating system of that era. For Mac, there are very few options, but that almost makes it easier. Weather Display has a crappy version written for OS X, Weather Snoop is popular and is available from the App Store, and WeatherCat has a free trial that I eventually paid for. Here is a great list of available weather software.

With a web host, you can also use Saratoga Templates, uploaded to your host, which your Meteobridge will populate for you automatically, without the need of a 24/7 computer. I spent an hour or so fiddling with the Saratoga templates and made the "Meteo" section of my website, without the need of a running computer.

*Irrigation Controllers*

Some fancy irrigation controllers come with their own suite of sensors for soil moisture, rain fall rates and totals, and more. However, PWS's are much more accurate than the cheap sensors that come with those nice controllers, and an irrigation controller with good integration to use PWS data is a good way to go. For this, I use a Rachio, which I reviewed here. It waters your grass based on evapotranspiration calculated directly from your PWS data. You can set the Rachio to be as hands on or hands off as you like, and it has done a great job on my lawn using my weather station data. It is controlled via a website or an even better iPhone app for worldwide access to your lawn's watering needs.

*Installation*

For the setup, I simply dug a hole and put a 4x4 post in the ground. I read that a good formula for hole depth for a post is the buried post should be half the length of post that remains above ground. I also surrounded the post with crushed granite instead of concrete for two reasons. 1) Concrete will hold water next to the post and rot it faster whereas gravel like material will let water shed away from the post, and 2) I didn't want a nightmare if I wanted to remove this someday.

I connected a 1.25 inch conduit pole to the post because the PWS will mount easier to a pole, and adjusting height and direction is then easier, too. The whole setup is very solid. Technically, the anemometer should be 30' in the air but mine isn't due to local restrictions (HOA). The temperature should be taken roughly 5-7' above ground or grass (not asphalt). Finally, I installed a grounding wire. I've read that this won't do much to protect against lighting strikes (my wire isn't big enough, it's six gauge copper) but at least it makes me feel better, and it will cut down on static electricity buildup on the station instruments from wind. The grounding rod is six feet deep and pounding it down wasn't fun!

*TL;DR*

I hope to develop an accurate watering strategy by using E/T, Soil Moisture, and rain fall amounts to take the deep and infrequent lawn watering to another level. Besides being fun to muck around with, a PWS may end up paying for itself in irrigating water savings. PWS are a great way to learn about the weather, treat your lawn right, and share your data with others, from neighbors down the street to scientists at the NWS. Finally, I bought my equipment at Scientific Sales. They have great customer service and are much cheaper than retail.

All the best, and hope this helps.

dfw

Here's a banner image from my weather page:


----------



## Ware

Wow, excellent write-up. :thumbup:

A few questions:

1) Did you flash your own TP-Link router to make the meteobridge?

2) Which USB data logger/hub did you go with?

3) How did you attach your 1-1/4" conduit to the post?​


----------



## Ware

So I think I found the answer to half of #2... the USB data logger is a Davis 6510USB that is designed to plug neatly into the console - not a third party device.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I wasn't very clear in my long-form post about the data logger. You are right, if you get a Davis weather station, there are Davis loggers you will need to use. USB/Serial/Ethernet. For other PWS brands, I'm not sure what system is used. For a USB hub, just any cheap $3 one will do, as long as it's USB 2.

I didn't flash my TP-Link, I got it preconfigured here. However, if I were to do it over again, I think I'd be comfortable with flashing it, as it saves about 50% on the price.

Finally, I attached the pole to the post with clamps. It's a _really_ tight fit, but just for insurance, I put an L bracket on the bottom of the pole, to keep it from sliding down. This can be seen in the picture with the grounding wire above.


----------



## SGrabs33

Great write up DFW, these things look pretty cool. I use WeatherUnderground as my go to app for weather but have never looked into the PWS. I actually found two stations within 200 yards of my home. Neither of them do soil temps, which would be would be interested in, but they both have rain gauges which will help me decide when I need to water my lawn :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I'm a visual learner. Here is a nice graphic from Ambient Weather that illustrates how everything dfw mentioned above connects/talks; however, it does not show the USB hub that is required between the WeatherLink USB and the WeatherBridge. It seems like an odd requirement in 2017, but it looks like it is not unique to Davis stations - other brands require it too.


----------



## Ware

There is definitely something intriguing about the idea of collecting your own weather data for your lawn's micro-climate. In my case, I'm about 13 miles from the the airport where the National Weather Service records conditions, so things like precipitation totals can vary wildly from what I actually see.

I've read a lot and I definitely think the Cadillac of personal weather stations is probably the Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus. Dollar for dollar, it's hard to beat if you're looking for a PWS with all the bells and whistles. The ability to add the Wireless Soil Station is just icing on the cake. Knowing soil moisture could really take the guesswork out of when your lawn needs water.

That said, I went a slightly different direction - for a few reasons:


My wife thinks the Vantage Pro2 Plus would be an eyesore. I guess I can see where she is coming from - it is a large PWS, we have a small back yard, and the best location for it is on our south fence line next to a street. Everyone coming and going from our subdivision would have to look at it. It's probably an acquired taste.  
Location. I really don't have an ideal place to put a PWS. Here are some suggestions on how to properly site one, and my lot pretty much breaks all the rules... so it would basically be like buying the Cadillac and having to park it in the street. For example, my wind readings will always be junk.
 Cost/benefit. The Vantage Pro2 Plus, along with the additional hardware to get it online was going to cost about $1,200. Adding the soil station is an additional $350-500, depending on the sensor loadout. That was just a little more than I was willing to spend right now for what I want to get out of it. However, the Vantage Pro2 _is_ very modular - you can buy a basic unit and add things like $olar radiation and UV $ensor$ at a later date (although it's cheaper to just bite the bullet up front).
My wife said it would be an eyesore. No really, she did. 

So rather than get a new wife, I decided to explore some other options. I really liked the form factor of the  Rainwise MK-III, but they aren't exactly small and they are a little more expensive than the Davis units for what you get. I do like how they interface directly with the web and all the popular PWS sites via the IP-100 Network Interface without first routing through the console and a separate data logger.

Speaking of the Davis consoles... it's 2017 - the segment LCD screen just isn't cutting it for me. I've also struggled with why the transfer of data has to be so complicated... Integrated Sensor Suite (ISS) > Console > USB Data Logger > USB Hub > WeatherBridge > Router > Web. I wish the Davis hardware folks would get together for drinks after work with the Netatmo software folks. 








dfw_pilot had mentioned the Davis Vantage Vue, and it looked like it would meet most of my needs for now, but it lacks the ability to integrate the soil station and other add-on sensors like solar radiation and UV. I guess if the Vantage Pro2 Plus is the Cadillac, the Vue would probably be like the Buick of the PWS world. 

01/03/20 UPDATE: I no longer recommend the setup described below. Please see this post for more details about my current setup.

_Anyway, yesterday I ran across an interesting package offered by Ambient Weather. It's a Vue ISS and a Weatherbridge Pro offered without the Davis console. The Weatherbridge Pro is basically the same network interface shown in the graphic above, but with the added functionality of RF communication directly with Davis wireless sensor modules (no console needed), 1GB of internal data logging capacity (more than a decade of weather data), and a small scrolling display. It is the size of a cigarette box, has a power footprint of only 1-2 Watts, and both LAN and WiFi capabilities (2.4 GHz, 802.11g/n).

The Weatherbridge Pro is a little pricey at $425, but not terrible considering it offsets the need for a Davis Console (which I had little interest in), $120 Davis USB Data Logger and the $210 Meteobridge/USB Hub. I paid $580 for the package, which is basically a wash with what I would have paid for a Vue/Console, Davis Data Logger and Meteobridge. The big win is I will have the option to add a Davis Soil Station, as the Weatherbridge Pro will receive the RF signal directly from it. Finally, if I ever move and/or decide to upgrade to a Vantage Pro2 Plus ISS, I'm basically only out the $155 cost of the Vue ISS. Everything else will integrate seamlessly.

Sorry for the long-winded post - just throwing this out there as another option. I'll post some pictures once I have everything set up. 








ETA: Here is a look at the scrolling display of the Meteobridge Pro:_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8zJL96WQos​
_----------

TL;DR - The Vantage Pro2 Plus was a little too much for my current needs, so I ordered a Vantage Vue ISS and a Weatherbridge Pro. The Weatherbridge Pro receives RF signals directly from Davis wireless sensor modules, eliminating the need for the antiquated Davis consoles  and a separate data logger./color]_


----------



## Ware

01/03/20 UPDATE: I no longer recommend the setup described below. Please see this post for more details about my current setup.

Everything is up and running. I had some trouble getting the MetroBridge Pro to pick up a good RF signal from the Davis ISS last night, but I did some reading and adjusted a sensitivity setting in the software. Everything seems to be working well now.

Weather Underground: KARALMA7


----------



## Mightyquinn

Glad to see you have everything up and running and was able to find something the wife approved of!!!

I really like the WeatherBridge Pro!! That is a very neat unit with the display and everything and the ability to use the Davis Soil Station is a plus.

So you didn't get the console for the Vue?


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Glad to see you have everything up and running and was able to find something the wife approved of!!!
> 
> I really like the WeatherBridge Pro!! That is a very neat unit with the display and everything and the ability to use the Davis Soil Station is a plus.
> 
> So you didn't get the console for the Vue?


01/03/20 UPDATE: I no longer recommend the setup described below. Please see this post for more details about my current setup.

Correct, no console - Ambient Weather basically packaged a $155 Vue ISS with the $425 WB Pro. It worked out to be just a _little_ cheaper than a Vue/Console ($270) + 6510USB Data Logger ($108) + Weatherbridge/USB Hub ($210). I wasn't all that interested in the console, so it made sense. I can add one later if I change my mind.

The WB Pro RF reception was very finicky at first, but adjusting the RF sensitivity helped tremendously:

​
It might have had a lot to do with my site - I have the WB Pro 2ft from my iMac screen and there are two walls and two tv's between it and the outdoor ISS, which is located under some overhead power lines... and above some underground power. :|

The Meteobridge Pro (or "Weatherbridge Pro" from Ambient Weather) is advertised to have a 300ft line-of-sight range, with a disclaimer that "real world" range is about 100ft with barriers/walls, etc. I'm at about 85ft, and looking at my RF signal strength I would say that is probably accurate.

I do like that I can add a soil station later if I want - that is something that turned me away from the Vue at first; however, I have also read that you can run a Vantage Pro console with the Vue ISS, which would allow the addition of a soil station monitoring. The consoles are just RF receivers, and the Vue console is not designed to process the additional data points from soil stations and extra wireless temp/anemometer stations.

As for the MB Pro, there is probably some limit to the actual number of data points you can monitor, but it has options to add up to eight stations on the 915MHz (US) frequency band. These are the options:

 ​


----------



## dfw_pilot

This is the Davis soil station that connects wirelessly to the Vantage Pro console. I originally had it mounted to the same post as my PWS. However, since I'm planning to move my PWS to just inside my fence on a metal pole, I decided to move the soil station to a new location.










It really needs to face south for best solar panel exposure. I was also only using one pair of probes: a soil temp with soil moisture. I bought the station with 8 probes (four temp and four moisture), and a leaf wetness sensor, and wanted to get them all running.

I bought a length of 18-8 (18 gauge irrigation wire with 8 colored strands inside) and used it to extend the probes throughout four sections of my yard. Each probe has two wires connected to it, so I ran four probes from one direction and four from the other direction, which fed into the station. With some help from my wife's uncle, we spliced the cable, soldered the connections, and then used heat shrink to seal it all up. The probes all sit ~ 4 - 5" down and keep track of what the actual water need in the soil is.

I use a Rachio irrigation controller and it calculates when to water based on evapotranspiration (or simply, E/T). I have a request in to Rachio to see if they will integrate soil moisture data - which is superior to E/T calculations. I hope they can make make that work.

Here are what the real time graphs look like:




































If the graph links break, they are here.

Finally, there is another cool option for monitoring soil moisture that isn't very expensive:

Edyn


----------



## Ware

I like it. So with the multiple soil probes now installed, do you plan to water manually based on those readings? Or still let the Rachio develop a schedule?


----------



## dfw_pilot

No plans to run it manually. I hope to find the optimal setting on the moisture depletion level that matches the soil moisture probe data. Because one is math and one is a sensor probe, they may not always align, but I hope they'll be close.


----------



## Topcat

Great write up, but I am still fuzzy on what I need in order to have a functional PWS. After I get off work I will study this in more detail. I've decided to buy my own PWS. We had a pretty hard rain this morning. When checking Rachio to see if my system would skip I noted the PWS near me (2 miles away) only showed .01". I went to the history for the PWS and noted the site had recorded errors for this station. So I switched to a station on the same block several houses away and they had more accurate data for the rain we had, and a more detailed history for data.

Since I plan on Rachio taking over all watering I need to feel confident in the data it pulls in from a PWS. So I need to get my own.

More questions will follow after I dig into this a little more.

The pic below shows the wild difference between 2 PWS that are located within a couple hundred yards of each other.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> Great write up, but I am still fuzzy on what I need in order to have a functional PWS. After I get off work I will study this in more detail. I've decided to buy my own PWS. We had a pretty hard rain this morning. When checking Rachio to see if my system would skip I noted the PWS near me (2 miles away) only showed .01". I went to the history for the PWS and noted the site had recorded errors for this station. So I switched to a station on the same block several houses away and they had more accurate data for the rain we had, and a more detailed history for data.
> 
> Since I plan on Rachio taking over all watering I need to feel confident in the data it pulls in from a PWS. So I need to get my own.
> 
> More questions will follow after I dig into this a little more.
> 
> The pic below shows the wild difference between 2 PWS that are located within a couple hundred yards of each other.


This is exactly why I decided to set up my own. There is another one in my neighborhood, but it seems to go offline a lot.


----------



## Topcat

As I start thinking thru where to mount a station I am in a quandary. My fenceline in my back yard is literally surrounded by trees so rain fall would not be measured very accurately. Placing it on the fence between my house and the neighbor's is a no go.

Hmmm, range will be an issue as well. The one place that I think will work might be too far away from my wifi.

I might have to get creative. We have bird feeders in the backyard. Maybe beef one up and make it dual purpose with a weather station on top.


----------



## Ware

I also went through the mental struggle of proper siting. There were no "ideal" locations on my lot. There are some things you must have, like reception, but other than that I would say do your best and don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.

If you are pushing 100ft or more, I would discourage the use of the MeteoBridge Pro that I talked about above.

Have you decided which station you want?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Depending on the maker of PWS, many stations like my Davis station, use RF, not WiFi, so you may be able to place it farther from your office than you think. 1,000' is Davis's quoted range, but I'd say 500' max to be safe. Also, there are wired versions, too.


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> I also went through the mental struggle of proper siting. There were no "ideal" locations on my lot. There are some things you must have, like reception, but other than that I would say do your best and don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.
> 
> If you are pushing 100ft or more, I would discourage the use of the MeteoBridge Pro that I talked about above.
> 
> Have you decided which station you want?


I have zero clue as to which to buy. I am just starting to read up on all the options. I am slightly biased towards the Davis PWS - only because that is all I've looked at up to now.

My goal is to have a PWS up and running before the heat of summer - which is brutal here...

More questions to come as I dig into it more -


----------



## Mightyquinn

You can't go wrong with a Davis PWS!! As you can see they have a following here!!! I've had a Davis VP2 for about 6-7 years now and have rarely had an issue with it.


----------



## Topcat

I did a lot of reading and research - and as suspected, Davis Weather Stations had the highest ratings from the sites I looked at last night. I think I will go with the Vantage Vue. I still need to figure out where to put it.... and that is troubling. There are a lot of trees overhanging my backyard (Not in the yard, but on the other side the fence). The one place where I can put it might be too far away from the house - I will do some measuring over the next day or two to see if I can find a place for it


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> I did a lot of reading and research - and as suspected, Davis Weather Stations had the highest ratings from the sites I looked at last night. I think I will go with the Vantage Vue. I still need to figure out where to put it.... and that is troubling. There are a lot of trees overhanging my backyard (Not in the yard, but on the other side the fence). The one place where I can put it might be too far away from the house - I will do some measuring over the next day or two to see if I can find a place for it


You will be giving up the option to have UV and solar radiation sensors with the Vantage Vue, but I've been pleased with mine thus far. All the parts and pieces required to get it online can be overwhelming at first, but it's not too bad. I doubt you'll have any trouble with distances if you go with the console + meteobridge like dfw discussed in the original post. I like my meteobridge pro, but it needs be within 100ft of the outside sensor suite to even be an option.


----------



## kds

This is a great write-up, DFW, and I'm glad to have stumbled on a community with two of my shared interests 

I've been meaning to take pictures and do a full write-up of my station but the area where my station is sited needs some major landscaping, and nobody needs to see that.

I ordered a Davis Vantage Vue and it went online August 17 last year. I publish to Weather Underground and my own website which is where I view it most of the time. The website is running Meteotemplate, although I did heavily modify it to fit within the site's design, and due to that I haven't updated the Meteotemplate files since I launched. It does have some other quirks, but that's how it goes I guess. I also tweet hourly reports.

As for siting, it's in my backyard up on a terrace-y area (still not sure what to call it). It's the only spot where I can get reliable rainfall data due to surrounding trees. It's also down on a hill and generally not very high so the wind speed data is definitely skewed to the low end. Right now the station is mounted on an Ambient Weather EZ-NPP from when I was thinking I'd have to move the station around to find the best location. I just had my fence replaced with black vinyl-coated and they left one of the poles behind so I guess I'll probably pour some concrete and use that pole for the weather station.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sounds awesome KDS, and glad you found us! Yeah, you know you've gone full geek when your station tweets on the hour with its own account, lol.


----------



## ahartzell

Wow...I'm glad I found this write up. I was thinking of getting this PWS from Amazon. But compared to the Davis models it looks like child's play. I'm interested in getting a PWS to record all my own data and eventually use to control a Rachio controller.

AcuRite 02032 Pro Weather Station with PC Connect, 5-in-1 Weather Sensor and My AcuRite Remote Monitoring App https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NI57C14/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_PP4zzb9X8WTRJ


----------



## Colonel K0rn

These are fantastic writeups, and I can't help but to be jealous of the good soil you have, and didn't even know they had soil monitor add-ons for the PWS. More things for me to think about adding on when I ask the wife for the money to allocate in the budget for the PWS.


----------



## mrigney

So I just ran across this thread. I have a master's degree in Atmospheric Science....dfw, your setup makes me so jealous. Something very similar to your setup is my dream if I can convince my wife to spend the money on it. One day I'll probably actually get a reel mower before a weather station. Haha


----------



## J_nick

mrigney said:


> .....I'll probably actually get a reel mower before a weather station. Haha


+1 although it would be awesome to have a PWS it's not going to get your grass under an inch!


----------



## ahartzell

J_nick said:


> mrigney said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....I'll probably actually get a reel mower before a weather station. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> +1 although it would be awesome to have a PWS it's not going to get your grass under an inch!
Click to expand...

It all snowballs. You get your grass lower, get chemicals, get a reel mower, get a vericutter, get a rachio controller, get a PWS....and the rabbit hole keeps going. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Just an update. I decided to install my PWS on a stainless steel pole.

The wooden post was on the outside of my fence, and I just felt more comfortable with it being inside my fence line. Also, the wooden post wasn't in concrete and would sometimes wobble in strong winds.

I'm sorry about the neglected section of the yard with the weeds. I dug a 3' hole, put a 3' section of 2" aluminum pipe in the hole, and filled the hole with Quikrete. At around 21/2 feet down, there is a threaded bolt all the way through the pipe to stop the mast from sinking and anchors the pipe in the concrete.










The set screws make it easy to fine tune the plumb. A PWS doesn't need to be perfectly level. A few thousands out won't matter too much  . Some sand filled the small gap between the pipes and makes it all solid.










The finished product. It still sways a bit, but I'm hoping in a big storm it will move less than when on the post.


----------



## Gibby

I had a Ambient Weather WS-1401-IP last year and it worked for about 10 days, after the the ObesrvIP unit wouldn't get an IP to save its life, AW RMA'd it and sent me a new one same issue. I returned it to Amazon. Looks like they have a new unit out the Ambient Weather WS-2902 which I am thinking about trying it out. For only $160 doesn't seem to bad.


----------



## Topcat

Gibby said:


> I had a Ambient Weather WS-1401-IP last year and it worked for about 10 days, after the the ObesrvIP unit wouldn't get an IP to save its life, AW RMA'd it and sent me a new one same issue. I returned it to Amazon. Looks like they have a new unit out the Ambient Weather WS-2902 which I am thinking about trying it out. For only $160 doesn't seem to bad.


That is the same one I bought. After waiting nearly a year before buying one, I thought I'd give the Ambient PWS a try. So far so good. I did not go the standalone route, and I use my Mac Mini desktop which is ALWAYS on, to broadcast the data so my Rachio can see it.

I have mine on a PVC pole that I attached to one of the 4x4 fence post in my backyard. It sways way too much in the wind, so I know I will have to change it out for a steel pole before the real windy weather picks up. That is a project for a long weekend.


----------



## TigerinFL

no doubt Davis is the mac daddy of PWS. that being said I wanted to see if I would really use a PWS so I opted to try out the Ambient 2902 first. I have to say I really like it. I've had it running for about 8 months and I've had zero problems. It does everything I need. We live less than a mile from the gulf and it has handled the wonderful salt air so far.

here is a video of the bracket I used in attaching the 2902 to my shed which is about 175' from my house. it has withstood so 60mph gust with no problems. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=Uas1t68hW8E


----------



## Gibby

I ordered the 2902 to see how it goes, would rather spend the money for a davis on some new sod lol.


----------



## Gibby

WS-2902 came in yesterday, was a little bit if a pain to get the wifi to connect, had to find an older Android phone running 5.1. I still need to work on tweaking the calibration of some of the readings, but so far more stable than the WS-1400-IP. Because all the problems I had with my last unit from Ambient Weather, I wanted to mount it in a spot I can quickly get to the reset button. This is what I came up with for now. Once it proves its doesn't need reset every other day, I will pole mount it.


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> WS-2902 came in yesterday, was a little bit if a pain to get the wifi to connect, had to find an older Android phone running 5.1. I still need to work on tweaking the calibration of some of the readings, but so far more stable than the WS-1400-IP. Because all the problems I had with my last unit from Ambient Weather, I wanted to mount it in a spot I can quickly get to the reset button. This is what I came up with for now. Once it proves its doesn't need reset every other day, I will pole mount it.


Does it really need to be reset? Or do you just like going down the slide? Be honest.


----------



## Gibby

Ware said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> WS-2902 came in yesterday, was a little bit if a pain to get the wifi to connect, had to find an older Android phone running 5.1. I still need to work on tweaking the calibration of some of the readings, but so far more stable than the WS-1400-IP. Because all the problems I had with my last unit from Ambient Weather, I wanted to mount it in a spot I can quickly get to the reset button. This is what I came up with for now. Once it proves its doesn't need reset every other day, I will pole mount it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really need to be reset? Or do you just like going down the slide? Be honest.
Click to expand...

The WS-1400-IP would have to be reset daily, after 2 RMA's, I just sent the whole thing back via Amazon.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Or do you just like going down the slide? Be honest.


----------



## kds

@dfw_pilot - did that base and pole come as a set or did you get two different pipes and drill holes in the bigger one?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@kds, not a kit. The base is aluminum and the pole is stainless. I just called around to a couple pipe supply warehouses.


----------



## kds

Does anyone keep a custom website for their PWS? I'm not talking about just sending data to WU, etc, but keeping viewable data on their own server.

I have been for a couple of years but I'm now about several versions behind, a lot of the NWS data doesn't work, and it's just kind of slow. I've been trying to work on a facelift behind the scenes but I struggle to find the motivation to sit down and hammer it out. I'm kind of at a point where I don't necessarily want to be a sysadmin on my time off and I don't see many benefits to hosting this myself.


----------



## g-man

If you make it available to pwsweather.com, then it could be used by rachio users near you.


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> Does anyone keep a custom website for their PWS?


@dfw_pilot does. You can access it by clicking the "website" linked in his profile.


----------



## kds

g-man said:


> If you make it available to pwsweather.com, then it could be used by rachio users near you.


I thought Rachio pulled their weather data via CWOP? I'm contributing there too for my ham radio pals.


----------



## dfw_pilot

kds said:


> I thought Rachio pulled their weather data via CWOP? I'm contributing there too for my ham radio pals.


Both.


----------



## g-man

CWOP works if registered with NOAA and you are sending precipitation data.

https://support.rachio.com/hc/en-us/articles/115010379627-Personal-Weather-Stations-Rachio


----------



## dfw_pilot

@kds, Off subject, but excellent article about Jack. I'm also with you on Facebook and "Smart Homes" vs simple Honeywell switches.


----------



## kds

dfw_pilot said:


> kds, Off subject, but excellent article about Jack. I'm also with you on Facebook and "Smart Homes" vs simple Honeywell switches.


Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. :thumbup:

I used to write quite a bit but at some point I think I switched modes from a talker to a listener and a do-er. Not wanting to needlessly involve technology as a responsibility into day-to-day life probably has something to do with not writing as much too.


----------



## kds

I was the only PWS in my area. _Was._ Another one showed up a couple of weeks ago and the third showed up in the last couple of days.










I may end up taking the high school up on their offer to move it to the top of the press box at the stadium a few more blocks away...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Putting it that high may reduce its accuracy.

For E/T calculations, the temp and wind should be taken ~ 6' above the ground.

Siting guide.


----------



## kds

dfw_pilot said:


> Putting it that high may reduce its accuracy.
> 
> For E/T calculations, the temp and wind should be taken ~ 6' above the ground.
> 
> Siting guide.


I'm not exactly following those rules currently either :twisted:


----------



## g-man

DFW_pilot, do you have the weather stone install in your yard?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@g-man, they keep it at the airport employee lot, lol.



ETA: Photo


----------



## kolbasz

what about this thing?

https://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weat...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K3CP80ZZ93CK8G9XBDTX


----------



## Gibby

kolbasz said:


> what about this thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weat...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K3CP80ZZ93CK8G9XBDTX


That is the one I have. I have only had it a month and so far no issues with reliably.


----------



## kolbasz

Is there ideal and not ideal install locations.


----------



## dfw_pilot

kolbasz said:


> Is there ideal and not ideal install locations.


Yes


----------



## kolbasz

Damn, didn't realize there was so much involved


----------



## TigerinFL

kolbasz said:


> what about this thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weat...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K3CP80ZZ93CK8G9XBDTX


had one for about 9 months. so far it has worked great!


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Damn, didn't realize there was so much involved


Yeah, just don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good - at the end of the day what most of us are interested in are the actual/historical conditions of our microclimate. :thumbup:


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, didn't realize there was so much involved
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good - at the end of the day what most of us are interested in are the actual/historical conditions of our microclimate. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1. I spent the better part of an entire year trying to figure out the optimal place to mount mine. Xx feet from tree lines, xx feet from perm structure, xx feet from top of roof yada, yada, yada. In the end I made
sure it wasn't under trees so it could accurately measure rain and was at least 8 feet from the ground. Works great!


----------



## Lawn_newbie

This site is becoming the bane of my wallet.

This is exactly what I was looking for to integrate with my Rachio. Thanks for the excellent write-up.

@kds glad to see another ISU fan.


----------



## kds

How many consoles does everyone have for their weather stations? Currently my console is tucked away in the office to feed data to the internet. I'm thinking about getting another one for the living room, bedroom, or kitchen to take a quick look at the weather. I'd probably put one in every room if I could.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I only have one. But with apps today, I'd just use an old iDevice like option for different rooms. Here's PWS Monitor on an old iPad:










Here's my office desktop:










I also put my Console "online" here, like this: 

YMMV.


----------



## kds

I like the online console!

I'll have to find something that doesn't rely on WU as I stopped sending data to them this week!


----------



## dfw_pilot

The online console uses my Meteobridge, not an online weather site, which is nice.


----------



## drenglish

What options do aspiring PWS users have for broadcasting data to the internet now that weather underground isn't offering free API keys?

I'm hoping to get one set up this next year with a website for others to access the collected weather data.


----------



## kds

drenglish said:


> What options do aspiring PWS users have for broadcasting data to the internet now that weather underground isn't offering free API keys?
> 
> I'm hoping to get one set up this next year with a website for others to access the collected weather data.


You won't need an API key from WU to send them data, only if you wanted to pull data from their server to your website.

I'm currently transmitting to CWOP and PWSWeather.com. All you would need to transmit to WU is a weather station and a WU account.


----------



## drenglish

@kds I guess I don't completely understand it all yet, so if I were wanting to have a website to display gathered weather data what would need to be in place for that to work out? Are there free alternatives to WU for pulling data to your own webpage?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@drenglish, once your PWS is online, there are hundreds of options to put your data online on a webpage. Getting the equipment to put it online has some cost to it (see the original post) but there are lots of free templates once it's there. (Hosting a site is another cost.) Ambient Weather gives you a free site if you upload data to them. See an example of that with my Ambient page here.


----------



## kds

@dfw_pilot I may have to switch to Meteobridge. My PWS is currently running on a 9-10 year-old netbook running Windows XP and should be replaced. Looks like Cumulus is no longer being supported, either. Where did you buy your Meteobridge?


----------



## datcope

I have always been curious about the weather around me and was excited when my wife gave me the green light to get a station. I too did extensive research on the world wide web and came to the conclusion that the two best solutions for me were from Davis and Ambient. Personally, I couldn't justify the high cost of the Davis right out of the gate, so I went with the Ambient 2902....so far so good! Thumbs up to the ease of connecting it to my wireless network and getting operational right out of the box.









One unexpected positive note is that I am getting to meet many of my neighbors as they log onto my station to monitor our 'community weather'.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@datcope, nice station!

@kds, I got my Meteobridge at Ambient Weather. However, if I was in the market again, I'd get the newer, cheaper, smaller Meteobridge Nano. It's also at Ambient Weather. For less money, it saves the need of buying a Davis data logger.


----------



## TigerinFL

@datcope nice station. I've had the same station for over a year and it even survived Hurricane Michael


----------



## ochresprings

I've been running my PWS for just over 12 years now. Davis Vantage II Pro. Still absolutely SOLID in performance. I have run a website for it the whole time too (lakevilleweather.com). I have been running the "back end" of the system for data processing/publishing on a Raspberry Pi3 with Cumulus software for the last 3 yrs or so.

I recommend wxforum.net for people wanting to get into the PWS stuff. Plenty of info there on stations, websites, coding, customizing, tons of DIY stuff, and more.

It has been fun to run the station as a hobby and also as a community service. NWS has relied on me in the past to confirm trends, anomalies, etc, from the official government (airport ASOS) weather station nearby. (Had the lead forecaster tell me so.) Local school principals have also used my live readings to decide whether or not to hold recess outdoors. I am a NWS WeatherReady Nation Ambassador as well. I have yet to update some the website content after the move, but everything is running live and current!


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1 on WXForum.net.


----------



## jayhawk

La Crosse...Costco impulse buy, almost. I haven't done my homework yet...anyone out there have the 411?

Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot

@jayhawk, I wonder if this is the one @HoosierLawnGnome got?


----------



## g-man

I saw their reviews on the Costco website and walked away.


----------



## kds

The 15-year-old Acer Windows XP netbook that's been running Cumulus is constantly BSOD'ing so I bit the bullet and got the Meteobridge Nano SD. I ordered it on December 31 from Switzerland (it was about $70 cheaper all-in than buying from Ambient Weather) and it should be here next week. I'm excited... looks like it can do a lot!


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## kds

After almost a month of anticipation, the Meteobridge Nano SD arrived yesterday! I was super excited to get it up and running to replace my failing Windows XP netbook that was running Cumulus.

Unfortunately I've had a lot of problems...

 Receiving "Error: Finger print of application and system do not match" message
 Cannot import records from Cumulus to Meteobridge, even though it's an option
 HomeWeatherStation dashboard not loading, "Unable to launch the requested CGI program: /usr/bin/php-cgi: No such file or directory"
 Rebooting the Meteobridge sometimes resolves some of the issues, but I rebooted this morning and I haven't been able to get the Meteobridge to come back up. No blinking LEDs on the board.

Maybe I just have a dud. I'm going to try to hang onto it and resolve it myself because so far I consider the board to be pretty expensive from a user experience standpoint, plus I'd have to deal with a return or exchange process with an overseas merchant.


----------



## Ware

Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's disappointing. There is a forum which has a lot of experienced users on it willing to help here. If you haven't asked some questions there yet, you might try.


----------



## kds

dfw_pilot said:


> That's disappointing. There is a forum which has a lot of experienced users on it willing to help here. If you haven't asked some questions there yet, you might try.


I've got so many open threads there from these issues , I'm afraid I'm being a pest


----------



## kds

They're sending me a new unit, it's coming from Europe again, I'll check back with this thread in a month :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice, and thanks for this!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

dfw_pilot said:


> @jayhawk, I wonder if this is the one @HoosierLawnGnome got?


Woah - just seeing this. Nope, I had something else. Can't remember now, it broke a while ago and I threw it away. Got knocked down and laid in 3" of water for a while before I noticed. screwed up all the electronics.


----------



## kds

kds said:


> They're sending me a new unit, it's coming from Europe again, I'll check back with this thread in a month :thumbup:


Just providing an update on this... Smartbedded send me a new Meteobridge and it got through customs pretty quickly this time so it only took a couple of weeks. Arrived here before the weekend, and within an hour I had it up and sending data to my SQL database, twitter, WU, and PWS :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Awesome!!


----------



## Gibby

@dfw_pilot where did you get the code for your website?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@Gibby, It's long been abandoned, but the original site code I started with is here:

CastleHillsNorth.com/original/original.zip

And you can see how it looks (quite different!) here:

CastleHillsNorth.com/originial

I've made many changes from it, but it will get you started (especially if you use WeatherCat).

Another good option are the Saratoga Templates.

You can see how they look on my site here:

CastleHillsNorth.com/meteo and it can be used with a plethora of weather programs.

Happy Coding!

dfw


----------



## Jeep4life

dfw_pilot said:


> This is the Davis soil station that connects wirelessly to the Vantage Pro console. I originally had it mounted to the same post as my PWS. However, since I'm planning to move my PWS to just inside my fence on a metal pole, I decided to move the soil station to a new location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really needs to face south for best solar panel exposure. I was also only using one pair of probes: a soil temp with soil moisture. I bought the station with 8 probes (four temp and four moisture), and a leaf wetness sensor, and wanted to get them all running.
> 
> I bought a length of 18-8 (18 gauge irrigation wire with 8 colored strands inside) and used it to extend the probes throughout four sections of my yard. Each probe has two wires connected to it, so I ran four probes from one direction and four from the other direction, which fed into the station. With some help from my wife's uncle, we spliced the cable, soldered the connections, and then used heat shrink to seal it all up. The probes all sit ~ 4 - 5" down and keep track of what the actual water need in the soil is.
> 
> I use a Rachio irrigation controller and it calculates when to water based on evapotranspiration (or simply, E/T). I have a request in to Rachio to see if they will integrate soil moisture data - which is superior to E/T calculations. I hope they can make make that work.
> 
> Here are what the real time graphs look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the graph links break, they are here.
> 
> Finally, there is another cool option for monitoring soil moisture that isn't very expensive:
> 
> Edyn


@dfw_pilot - new to the forum and ran across this topic. I also installed a Vantage Pro 2+ station at my home earlier in the year and have been messing around with ET values to try Water Balance Accounting. I've been debating on taking it a step further with the Davis Soil Moisture Sensor. Now that it looks like you're 2 years in with using them do you still recommend them for monitoring moisture levels in the lawn (I don't have an irrigation system)? Have there been any drawbacks? What have you found to be the optimum level to keep the moisture around for your lawn? Lastly, do you remove them in the winter? Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Jeep4life said:


> do you still recommend them for monitoring moisture levels in the lawn (I don't have an irrigation system)? Have there been any drawbacks? What have you found to be the optimum level to keep the moisture around for your lawn? Lastly, do you remove them in the winter? Thanks!


Yes, I highly recommend them.

No drawbacks other than costs and a hassle to install.

Optimum level will vary on soil type, grass type, and personal preferences.

I definitely don't remove them in the winter - they are bury and forget, which is fantastic.

dfw


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@dfw_pilot and others....

I never had a PWS and I'm interested now.

I'm ok with spending the extra cash on the Davis Vue....but should I?

All I care to track accurately is wind speed. Amount of rain fall and current temperatures and humidity.

That's it.

Do you still recommend the Davis for just those basics?

Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot

Check out the "off-brand" Ambient Weather stations.


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> dfw_pilot and others....
> 
> I never had a PWS and I'm interested now.
> 
> I'm ok with spending the extra cash on the Davis Vue....but should I?
> 
> All I care to track accurately is wind speed. Amount of rain fall and current temperatures and humidity.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Do you still recommend the Davis for just those basics?
> 
> Thanks


I have only used Davis so I can't speak to any other brands, but my Vue has been pretty much rock solid.

I will say I originally bought my station because a guy with a cheaper station on the other side of my subdivision had trouble keeping his online. Could have been user error, but it made reliability a priority for me when I started shopping.


----------



## Gibby

I had issues with the older Ambient one, couldn't keep it online. I swapped out to a WS-2902 and the only time it has gone offline is when I have lost internet.


----------



## Spammage

I have one of the new Acurite Atlas systems. I don't have a soil moisture sensor, but everything else and it was $255 on Amazon. I have zero complaints with it. The older Acurite units would always read hot and also had issues with wind speed and humidity. This unit seems to be spot on, but we haven't had any high winds in the 6 weeks since installed.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## daniel3507

@datcope did you just pound the pole into the ground or secure it with concrete?


----------



## mtroo

@dfw_pilot Have you any experience with the new Weather Link Live module from Davis? I am trying to sort through the pros/cons compared to the Ambient Weather Nano-sd module.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't have any experience with it - I still like my robust meteobridge and usb data logger. Just make sure that whatever you plan on doing with your data (ie, computer logging with a website, sending data to the cloud, something else) that it can connect to the Live stream unit.


----------



## avionics12

I am looking into this as well. I've been on WXforum.net as much as TLF! From my research I gather that the best route for me is the Vantage Pro II Plus with the NanoSD. This should keep the number of components down to a minimum while providing the amount of functionality I want i.e. reporting to WU, CWOP, NOAA. I also plan to use a different power supply for the Pro II Console to prevent the possibility of NanoSD reboot cycling due to low power supplied by the supplied Davis power supply.

I have ruled out the Davis WLL as it requires a subscription for premium services that I can get via the NanoHD. I think...


----------



## mtroo

I started researching this just this week. I have had a Netatmo, but it is pretty wonky and unreliable. I did not realize that the WLL was so limited vis a vis transmitting to a third party. This makes the Weatherbridge Nano-sd much more attractive. Thanks for the info. I am getting closer to pulling the trigger.


----------



## avionics12

I recommend spending time at https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?board=116.0

I have practically lived on WX Forums lately after reading @dfw_pilot recommendation earlier. Plenty of good info just like TLF!


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1 on WxForum :thumbup:


----------



## mtroo

I have been spending some time on the WxForum, but my Lord are some of these guys technophilic. I don't code, I have never managed an IT infrastructure and there are a whole lot of TLA's on the site. (Three letter acronyms). I would like to have flexibility as ultimately I want to put a small greenhouse in my garden. It would be nice to monitor temp, humidity, and soil moisture/temp in the garden area. I am also exploring the possibility of security/weather cams and how to integrate those into my network and options. I may be biting off more than I can chew, recognizing my significant limitations regarding networking protocols and infrastructure. I will start with a Davis 6163 and ambient weather Nano-sd. I will add other modules as time allows, but most likely not until spring.


----------



## wafflesngravy

mtroo said:


> I have been spending some time on the WxForum, but my Lord are some of these guys technophilic. I don't code, I have never managed an IT infrastructure and there are a whole lot of TLA's on the site. (Three letter acronyms). I would like to have flexibility as ultimately I want to put a small greenhouse in my garden. It would be nice to monitor temp, humidity, and soil moisture/temp in the garden area. I am also exploring the possibility of security/weather cams and how to integrate those into my network and options. I may be biting off more than I can chew, recognizing my significant limitations regarding networking protocols and infrastructure. I will start with a Davis 6163 and ambient weather Nano-sd. I will add other modules as time allows, but most likely not until spring.


Don't be scared to buy a basic one thats easy to setup. I bought a Ambient Weather WS-2902A a year and a half ago and have had no issues at all. I mean, we're not real weathermen, it doesn't have to be super accurate as far as I'm concerned. It's all just a useful guide and it's kinda fun too.


----------



## Gibby

@wafflesngravy I have the WS-2902 and love it.


----------



## avionics12

I considered the WS-2902, however the Engineer in me insisted I geek out all the way and I am well on the way with it! I am not much for coding, however there are some real interesting things that can be done with advanced equipment without the need for coding and such. The NanoSD for a Davis system pretty much has the code written so new guys like me can select drop down menus to do nifty things.

I have a connected home (maybe too connected!) that can be controlled by iDevices and recently found a great weather app for reporting of data. It is called WeatherMate Pro - Forecast. It combines PWS data with other local resources like radar. It is highly customizable and is much easier on the eyes than the WU site I used to use. There is a one time cost ($5)which I consider well worth it for the functionality.

@mtroo - I believe with the 6163 you will be pleased as you can add those sensor suites as you see fit; The greenhouse intrigues me. Do you have specific plans for the greenhouse?


----------



## wafflesngravy

I totally get the geeking out thing. I tend to overdo things at times myself. I'm about to hook up a rachio this weekend and tie it to my PWS because, why not?  I told the kids I'm adding a smart sprinkler system and they said "Of course you are dad" lol. This will make 73 devices on my network. At some point it's gotta stop, right?


----------



## mtroo

@avionics12 I am in the planning stages for the garden, but this is what I have been eyeing. 
http://cedarbuilt.homestead.com/Styles.html


----------



## avionics12

wafflesngravy said:


> I totally get the geeking out thing. I tend to overdo things at times myself. I'm about to hook up a rachio this weekend and tie it to my PWS because, why not?  I told the kids I'm adding a smart sprinkler system and they said "Of course you are dad" lol. This will make 73 devices on my network. At some point it's gotta stop, right?


You're my newest hero; 73 devices?! I'm still on the fence regarding an irrigation controller to read my PWS data. Rachio is quite functional however it will still use extrapolated data for some functionality. I haven't found a controller to use solar with E/T. It would be a no brainer if Rachio would at least offer advanced users an option to choose parameters that they are equipped for, however I know they have to make a business case. At least give us the option to use soil moisture sensors!

@mtroo - Wow, nice greenhouse choices. Thanks for the link; now I have to budget for that!


----------



## daniel3507

I'm leaning towards the ws-2000. I really like the Davis ones but the display kind of kills me. If I'm going to have something displayed in my house I would prefer it to look like it's from this decade. The fact that Davis has soil moisture abilities though keeps me coming back. Do any other brands offer that?


----------



## wafflesngravy

Honestly the main reason i wanted a smart controller is the intenet time lol. Currently i have 2 dumb controllers from orbit and the clocks drift constantly and quickly making them out of sync with eachother. Drives me nuts. Well see how well this works out with the ambient pws. I think the idea is pretty cool but ill likley end up with a manual schedule since i already know what works here. But either way should be fun.

And for the comment about the display looking out of this century consider this, i never look at my display ever. I use the phone app 100% of the time.


----------



## dfw_pilot

wafflesngravy said:


> And for the comment about the display looking out of this century consider this, i never look at my display ever. I use the phone app 100% of the time.


Agree with this - once you get going on the hobby, you can use different programs to look at your weather data. He's second desktop of mine from a while back.


----------



## avionics12

Is that a Weather34 template? Saratoga?


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's WeatherCat on my desktop. I use a Saratoga template here and a customized WeatherCat site here.


----------



## avionics12

So I finally made a decision and installed a Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus. I added a Meteobridge Nano SD for connectivity and ease of use.



I had planned on using an old dish antenna mount on my roof, however after all of the research decided against it.  Trying to stay with @Ware suggestion of "not letting perfect be the enemy of good" I decided to site in a backyard flower bed adjacent to the lawn. This worked out quite well and along the way I discovered an alternative to concrete called https://www.secureset.net/.

I wasn't looking forward to hauling heavy bags, mixing, clean-up, etc of concrete so the Secure Set was perfect for setting one 4x4 post. This stuff is used to set large utility poles so I thought it might work. Unless I need to set a foundation I won't be going back to concrete. This stuff is so easy to use and it sets up very quickly. 




I ordered from Amazon to get the one shot kit https://www.amazon.com/Secure-Set-S...ds=secure+set&qid=1566073560&s=gateway&sr=8-7

I finished off the post with a 4x4 white vinyl post sleeve and a solar charging post light from one of the box stores. I used a 2550 NiMh rechargeable battery for the post light which enables an all night illumination time.


The post light gives off just enough light to illuminate the surrounding area without being intrusive. And it lights up the Davis logo...





All in all the installation and station setup went well, thanks to the info here on TLF. Thanks for your guidance, especially @dfw_pilot for starting this thread. I have long wanted this and now I am ready to take on the next project - irrigation with a Rachio 3. Or maybe I need to add a Davis soil sensor station...


----------



## Ware

Very nice! Congrats @avionics12!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Agreed, looks great!


----------



## cnet24

Does anyone know anything about this unit? I found it at my local bass pro, and it is actually branded with the bass pro logo. Marked down to $79- is that a good deal?


----------



## avionics12

@cnet24

Do you have a part number available? I looked at that brand and some do not report to WU or other sites. At that price though I consider it a great deal. Can't speak otherwise about it though.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware - I'm looking to get a PWS this year and catching up on this thread. The weatherbridge pro looks like it is no longer offered. Do you have any suggestion for a replacement?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Ware - I'm looking to get a PWS this year and catching up on this thread. The weatherbridge pro looks like it is no longer offered. Do you have any suggestion for a replacement?


LOL, coincidentally I changed routers today and it is giving me fits trying to reconnect it - so I may be in the same boat.

The little display has been on the blink for months, but it kept chugging along, reporting like a champ, so I left it alone. Now I actually need to see the display and can't. :fight:

I think I heard @dfw_pilot or someone talking about another new option. I may need to find something else if I can't get this one back online.


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware - I'm looking to get a PWS this year and catching up on this thread. The weatherbridge pro looks like it is no longer offered. Do you have any suggestion for a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, coincidentally I changed routers today and it is giving me fits trying to reconnect it - so I may be in the same boat.
> 
> The little display has been on the blink for months, but it kept chugging along, reporting like a champ, so I left it alone. Now I actually need to see the display and can't. :fight:
> 
> I think I heard @dfw_pilot or someone talking about another new option. I may need to find something else if I can't get this one back online.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll follow along to see if he has a solution. I like the Vantage Vue look and size, but man you really have to invest some $ into this just to connect your Rachio to. The way I read your OP, Seems like a market begging for innovation.


----------



## dfw_pilot

If you go with a Davis unit, which has a console, I think the Meteobridge Nano SD has a lot of promise. It plugs directly into the console which skips the cost of a data logger.


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @dfw_pilot. For the Vantage Vue link you provided, you would need the meteobridge nano along with the weather link bundle (product 9999)?


----------



## dfw_pilot

cnet24 said:


> Thanks dfw_pilot. For the Vantage Vue link you provided, you would need the meteobridge nano along with the weather link bundle (product 9999)?


I don't have any experience with Weatherlink, but it looks like you'd get the software with a data logger. My guess is it isn't as functional as a Meteorbridge style of logger, but it does cost less.


----------



## Ware

Boris is sending me a new display for my Meteobridge Pro. I think he is somewhere in Europe. He said it would require some "fine soldering skills".










While I figure out what I am going to do next, I will rely on my trusty AcuRite 00850A2.


----------



## Gibby

Has anyone seen these yet? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tempest-a-revolutionary-personal-weather-system/#/

This part is interesting:
Data Dividend - Get paid just for keeping the data flowing.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sonic anemometers are the real deal.


----------



## chrismar

Gibby said:


> Has anyone seen these yet? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tempest-a-revolutionary-personal-weather-system/#/
> 
> This part is interesting:
> Data Dividend - Get paid just for keeping the data flowing.


I've been following WeatherFlow for a while and ended up backing their current Tempest project a few months ago when they launched on Kickstarter. Looks like they're going for a second round on Indiegogo.

Seems like they're a step up from the big box La Crosse or Ambient systems, and a step down from the Davis and other higher-end systems.

We'll see how it goes once I get it.


----------



## Ware

@cnet24 I stumbled onto this 6100 Davis WeatherLink Live this evening. It was a new offering in 2019 and looks like it will do everything I was using my Meteobridge Pro for - and it currently sells for only $176 at Scientific Sales.

It doesn't have an onboard display, but honestly I always just used the "PWS Monitor" app on my iPhone for a quick look at current conditions anyway. What it does have that the Meteobridge Pro did not is a mobile app interface. For me, that is a huge benefit. Not to mention U.S. based customer support.

For someone who is okay with web access only, I think the 6357 Davis Vantage Vue ISS ($152) and the 6100 Davis WeatherLink Live ($176) would be really hard to beat for $328.

They are offering the same bundle here for $42 more ($370) :dunno:, so it should work just fine without additional hardware. This is their description for the bundle:

​
Note that if your house is decorated in a late-80s motif, you would probably want to go ahead and splurge for this bundle ($440), which includes the stylish 6351 Davis Console. :lol:








You could build a similar setup using the more robust Vantage Pro2 ISS, and it looks like the 6100 Davis WeatherLink Live will talk to up to (8) different Davis stations - so it should be no big deal to add something like a soil temp/moisture station down the road.

​
The only downside I see is perhaps the ability to manipulate your weather data locally to build a custom website, etc like dfw_pilot did - but that's all outside of my wheelhouse. He could probably elaborate more on what the limitations of a setup like this are. :thumbup:

-----

ETA: I went ahead and ordered one of these this evening. I'm not sure when my replacement Meteobridge Pro display will arrive from Europe, or if I possess the "fine soldering skills" needed to replace it when it gets here. This should get my station back online early next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I just read that Ambient Weather was acquired by Nielsen-Kellerman, Inc. They are the manufacturer of Kestrel Meters. They are pretty well-respected for their handheld weather meters, so it should be a good partnership.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The Ambient Weather forecast is looking good! :bd:


----------



## daniel3507

Was going to pull the trigger on an ambient weather one but I'm wondering if I should wait now and see what happens


----------



## Ware

daniel3507 said:


> Was going to pull the trigger on an ambient weather one but I'm wondering if I should wait now and see what happens


I bet not much changes in the short term. Which one were you looking at?


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1. I don't see many changes in the short term. Buy what you want or you'll always be waiting for the next big thing.


----------



## daniel3507

@Ware I'm looking at the WS-2902A.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Glad to see you were able to find a solution to your problem. I was contemplating buying one of those Davis Weatherlink's but have decided to hold off for now since Ambient Weather has upgraded there weather app and I can get a lot of useful info off of it.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware solid find on that bundle, that's a price range I can get excited about!

Just because I am still new to all of this and trying to wrap my head around the technology, I want to verify the flow path of data here:

-My end goal is to connect my Rachio to a local PWS (I have a similar situation to you in your OP with distance away from other stations) in order to get accurate weather data for better irrigation
-The rachio connects to a weather host site to pull information and run its calculations off of
-Would the package you have listed be able to do this? The weather station captures the data and transmits to the Weatherlink live, and then hosted to Weather Underground, thereby allowing my Rachio to consume the data and complete the cycle.

Does that sound right? Basically trying to understand if there are additional items I need to purchase outside of this package to complete the process. Really appreciate your input!

Edit: I see in the product description that the weatherlink uploads to CWOP, a compatible data source for the Rachio. So, should be acceptable.


----------



## Ware

@cnet24 you're on the right track. :thumbsup:

The WeatherLink Live device will communicate wirelessly (using its own radio, not your home WiFi) with the outdoor integrated sensor suite (e.g. the Davis Vantage Vue) up to 1,000 feet away to pull in weather readings. That distance is obviously reduced when there are obstructions.

It then uploads that data (via your home wired or WiFi network) to the Davis WeatherLink Live website, as well as any other compatible weather sites you should be able to choose within the WeatherLink Live dashboard. As long as one of those other sites is a source that Rachio can pull weather data from, it should meet our needs.

I'm not sure how many third-party upload options WeatherLink Live has, but the Davis site does say it will upload to CWOP and Weather Undergound.


----------



## cnet24

:thumbup: Awesome. Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Ware

I'm a little upset with Scientific Sales. I ordered the Davis WeatherLink Live from them last Thursday. I selected/paid for "USPS Priority Mail 3-day" shipping at checkout, expecting that it would arrive early this week. They shipped it out promptly the following day (Friday), but instead of using Priority Mail they sent it out via USPS Parcel Select (presumably to save a few bucks on their end), and now it isn't scheduled to arrive until Thursday of this week. 

Had I known they were going to bait-and-switch me on the shipping method I would have just spent a little more and ordered it from Amazon. :bd:

[/rant]

Update: After a couple email exchanges, they have agreed to refund the shipping fee I paid for USPS Priority service. That helps ease the pain, but it's still aggravating that they aren't going to meet their 3-day delivery estimate because they chose to downgrade the shipping service I selected.


----------



## Ware

Here is a quick review/first impressions of the Davis Instruments 6100 WeatherLink Live...

I installed it Thursday evening and had it up and running and connected to my Vantage Vue Wireless Sensor Suite within just a few minutes. The setup was a breeze - you basically download the Davis WeatherLink app on your phone, connect to the WeatherLink Live device via bluetooth, then follow the installation prompts to get it set up on your home network. I have mine hardwired to my router, but you can just as easily connect it to your home WiFi. For power I plugged mine into a UPS, but it is worth mentioning that it holds (4) AA batteries - so you can continue to collect data during a power outage without a UPS.

To connect the outdoor station you just tell the app what channel your outdoor sensors are communicating on and what type of station it is. There are four DIP switches on the transmitter of each Davis station - whether it be a Vantage Vue, Vantage Pro2, Soil Station, etc. The default channel is all four switches in the off position, so if you only have one Davis sensor suite you just leave them all off and tell the WeatherLink Live your device is communicating on Channel 1. If you have multiple sensor stations, or a neighbor has a Davis station within ~1,000 feet, you'll have to pay a little more attention to this step.

​
The Davis WeatherLink app and desktop site are both pretty nice. Here are some screenshots from the mobile app: (my inside temp reads high because the WeatherLink Live is in a media closet with other electronic equipment.







​
Here are a couple things I think they could do better:

1) You can currently only upload weather data to two third-party weather networks - Weather Underground and CWOP. Now I go to WU more often than not to view my data, and my Rachio will pull data from CWOP - but I would like to see them add more options. My MeteoBridge Pro could connect to a couple dozen different weather networks - granted not all of those are popular in the U.S.

2) My MeteoBridge Pro would upload to WU like every 5 seconds if I wanted it to. The default upload interval for the Davis WeatherLink Live is 15 minutes! You can upgrade to paid plans that allows 5-minute or 1-minute intervals, but I personally don't see much advantage to those intervals - they are still weak compared to 5 seconds.

There are two things you lose with those longer upload intervals - real time wind readings and real-time precipitation rates (in/hr). If those are important to you, you will probably want to explore other options. Now you can still see those stats at basically real-time when you are on your home network - it's viewing them remotely that becomes an issue.

I was a little bummed about it at first, but at the end of the day I mostly use my weather station for two things - current temperature and storm total rainfall. I think both of those data points are fine on 15-minute intervals.

​
Bottom line: The MetroBridge Pro had more bells and whistles, but the WeatherLink Live is much easier to set up and use. I'm a casual user - so I think the WeatherLink Live is going to suit me just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507

My wife bought me the WS-2902A that I'm super excited about. Got it hooked up this morning and everything seems to be working. I can find my station on the wunderground website but not on the app though. Is there anything I need to do to get it on the app?

*EDIT:* looks like I just had to wait for it to update. It's on there now


----------



## Deltahedge

I just ordered the Weatherlink Live and the Vantage Vue. I expected that joining this site was probably going to have me spending a little more money than normal. But, I figured it would be spent on lawn equipment and supplies, not weather stations!

Ive been interested in weather stations for years, but never pulled the trigger on one for myself. The thought of being able to track the data is appealing.

I have downloaded some free daily rainfall data for my area going back 10 years because I'm trying to decide how much rainwater I can harvest in the Houston area. I want to harvest rainwater from my lot and house, but the calculation depends on how saturated the soil is when the rain begins. This will give me some good data history to test some theories.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware any updates to your previous review? I ordered mine tonight, but curious to know how it's held up, especially from a reliability standpoint.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> @Ware any updates to your previous review? I ordered mine tonight, but curious to know how it's held up, especially from a reliability standpoint.


It is still working as expected. I haven't had to touch it, which is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## cnet24

I installed my station today, as @Ware mentioned it was a very easy install.



I'm hoping that someone will be able to help with instructions on how to connect my Rachio to the new PWS? I've read some websites and Rachio FAQ but at a loss. I am able to read data from my station via the WeatherLink app, so I know it's sending/receiving data correctly. I can't find it listed as a PWS that is available to connect to in the Rachio app.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Upload to PWSWeather.


----------



## synergy0852

Mine took a few days for rachio to allow me to use it, 3 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## kds

dfw_pilot said:


> Upload to PWSWeather.


+1. PWSWeather is so much better after their redesign too. Way better than WUnderground now... IBM really borked that site up.


----------



## cnet24

dfw_pilot said:


> Upload to PWSWeather.


This is what I am trying to troubleshoot. Below is a screenshot from PWSWeather that shows my current status as red and "Old/No Data". I've reached out to them for assistance but posting on here in case I am missing something obvious.


----------



## avionics12

I got curious about this so I went to look at my PWS Weather account.


Has it been 48 hours since your first data transmission? When I setup my PWS it took almost three days to see my data go across to CWOP, PWS Weather, and WU.


----------



## cnet24

@avionics12 it has not, and maybe that is the issue. I'll wait and see if it shows up as active in the coming days.

In the meantime, I emailed PWS Weather support and was told the following, which I do not believe is accurate:

_"Thanks for contacting us and wanting to share your data with PWSweather.com.

Davis has not added support for sending data to PWSweather.com to their products. We recommend you contact them and ask for this feature to be added."_


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> ...In the meantime, I emailed PWS Weather support and was told the following, which I do not believe is accurate:
> 
> _"Thanks for contacting us and wanting to share your data with PWSweather.com.
> 
> Davis has not added support for sending data to PWSweather.com to their products. We recommend you contact them and ask for this feature to be added."_


That actually is accurate. My Davis WeatherLink Live will not upload data to PWS Weather.

You can upload to PWS Weather with a Davis station, but the data transfer is happening in the Meteobridge, not the Davis equipment.

The WeatherLink Live will only upload to WU and CWOP at this time. I need to contact them and ask them to add PWS Weather.


----------



## g-man

You can ask Gene in the rachio community forum or via wxfyi to setup the transfer from WU to PWS.


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> You can upload to PWS Weather with a Davis station, but the data transfer is happening in the Meteobridge, not the Davis equipment.
> 
> The WeatherLink Live will only upload to WU and CWOP at this time. I need to contact them and ask them to add PWS Weather.


Crap... so that means I need to add the Meteobridge to my setup as well for it to transmit properly? The wife isn't going to be happy about that...


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Crap... so that means I need to add the Meteobridge to my setup as well for it to transmit properly? The wife isn't going to be happy about that...


Rachio will integrate with CWOP


----------



## cnet24

@g-man thanks for that! This guy is a genius... has me up and running on CWPO, WU, and now transmitting to PWS so I am up on all 3 sites without the Meteobridge. And he is now working on a way for me to upload weather data every 5 minutes vs. 15 minutes, which Davis would normally charge for. @Ware I think you would find this part interesting, given your feedback from your initial review. You might want to reach out to him if you are interested in more frequent batch timing.

Appreciate everyone's time here to help get me up and running. Apologize for spamming this thread!


----------



## Ware

Thanks @cnet24 - where did you contact him?


----------



## cnet24

@Ware link below- basically the rachio forums:

https://community.rachio.com/

Here is a link to my actual topic where he replies. We eventually took the conversation offline in PM:

https://community.rachio.com/t/updated-pws-instructions/22981

IMPORTANT EDIT: To reach him directly, Gene has asked me to post that all requests be sent to [email protected] instead of posting on Rachio's online community. He will be better able to assist if you go that route.


----------



## g-man

I've interacted with Gene in the past and invited him to TLF. I think he is paying for API access and he wrote a script to move data into pwsweather. He created a web interface but it is currently not working (wxfyi.com).


----------



## cnet24

Well hats off to Gene. Unreal how helpful he was. I've confirmed with PWS & WU data that uploads are batching every 5 minutes.


----------



## Gene

Thanks @cnet24 for bringing the forum back to my attention, sorry @g-man that I seems to have completely overlooked your earlier invitation. In any case, thank you for welcoming me into your community, looking forward to helping with what I can while exploring the diverse knowledge base (my lawn definitely needs more care than my landscapers used to give it). I guess you can now PM me here as an additional way to what cnet24 has already described.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@Gene, Welcome to TLF :thumbup:


----------



## Deltahedge

I was able to install this tonight. Thanks for all the info.

PS I'm not proud of this section of lawn.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks great!


----------



## Carlson

I really want to get a weather station but I have a lot of 80-100' trees near my house. I think I'd need a very long pole coming off my roof to get a proper reading, right?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Carlson said:


> I really want to get a weather station but I have a lot of 80-100' trees near my house. I think I'd need a very long pole coming off my roof to get a proper reading, right?


Not necessarily. You probably have a clearing for your home, so as long as you have a decent view of the sky, you should be able to get good readings. The wind may not be too accurate, but that may not matter much. For example, if you use your station for E/T readings, the wind at the surface level is what you are after anyway.


----------



## Carlson

Oh cool - I seem to remember the rain gauges need a certain distance from tall trees or something like that - but your point about looking for ground-level wind data certainly applies to rain, etc, as well.


----------



## avionics12

I've been using PWS Weather for a while now and learned something new yesterday. The map is great however, I was disappointed that selected stations "cluttered" the map view. I tried to deselect all of the stations but that did not work.



I sent in a support ticket to ask if the stations could be removed and was pleased to find out they can be by placing the mouse cursor at the *Station Type* line where an x will appear. I hadn't noticed that before. Click on the x and the map clears all stations but the primary.



Now I can see Radar info relative to my PWS without clutter.


----------



## krusej23

I got lost in this thread tonight for a good half hour reading back through the thread. I would love to get an electronic "weather station" that has accurate temps, precipitation, and wind. What would be the best place to start for around $100? It wouldn't have to connect to the internet but if it's possible in the $100 range, I would take it. I see there are a couple acurites and logias that are in that range. What are your thoughts on those or should I just get the 2902a if I can get a deal somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Gene

Personally, I like the older 5in1 series from Acurite, reason being the easy calibration (pdf link) which can be done quickly on an annual basis. Davis weather stations are better calibrated from the factory, but personally I prefer to do my calibrations myself to be sure that the data is good. Newer Atlas stations from Acurite are as hard to calibrate as Davis, without additional accuracy from the factory.

The cheapest WU (and thus anything else) connected Acurite station (link) is ~$125.

Davis are great if you don't want to bother with calibration; Older Acurite 5in1, in case you wish to perform your own calibration, are good value & accuracy; newer Acurite Atlas stations try to do what Davis does, but so far they've not impressed. Stations from netatmo and lacrosse are the worst from the prospect of internet connectivity and calibration, personally I would recommend you stay away from those.


----------



## Gibby

@krusej23 I have had the WS-2902 for 2 years 4 days now with no issues at all. Currently it is $158 https://smile.amazon.com/Ambient-Weather-WiFi-Station/dp/B01N5TEHLI/

When it dies or I decide to replace it, I think I would go with the Tempest. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tempest-a-revolutionary-personal-weather-system#/


----------



## Gibby

Forgot to mention this about Tempest which is interesting...


----------



## robjak

I also have the WS-2902. Had it for 2 years, easy set-up no issues.


----------



## chrismar

I got my WeatherFlow Tempest and have had it outside for a few days. Pretty neat little device!

https://bridgewaterweather.com


----------



## glnh32

chrismar said:


> I got my WeatherFlow Tempest and have had it outside for a few days. Pretty neat little device!
> 
> https://bridgewaterweather.com


Awesome! I have an older PWS and I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger one one when they come available.


----------



## glnh32

I wasn't happy with the PWS I bought (I'd need to find the model #) and that it didn't connect to the internet/WU so I was able to take a Rasperry Pi 3+, and with a little help from the internet and a Python library called rtl_433, take a super cheap SDR (Software Defined Radio) and automatically decode the signal coming off of the PWS to the display unit in our house.

If there's more interest in that, I don't mind writing up a mini-tutorial for this thread. It was really cool - for less money than a new PWS I was able to feed my personal weather site and WU.

https://www.rtl-sdr.com/tag/weather-station/


----------



## dfw_pilot

glnh32 said:


> If there's more interest in that, I don't mind writing up a mini-tutorial for this thread.


Threads are free, so if you have the time, starting a thread on that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Holmes168

Reading and re-reading this thread has me pretty pumped up for a PWS.

I'd be interested in any updates since June, if possible.


----------



## cnet24

@Holmes168 nothing to update on mine. It's been in cruise control since I installed it, no upload issues.


----------



## g-man

The first thing to check is if there are stations around you. I have 5 to pick from around my house. I've checked their accuracy. There is no point in me adding another station.


----------



## Gibby

I bit the bullet a couple months ago and added a Tempest in addition to my WS-2902.

I've had the WS-2902 since 2018 and interestingly the Tempest has a Gold star for the quality of data it is reporting to wunderground.com


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> I bit the bullet a couple months ago and added a Tempest in addition to my WS-2902.
> 
> I've had the WS-2902 since 2018 and interestingly the Tempest has a Gold star for the quality of data it is reporting to wunderground.com


The Tempest is a pretty sleek design. It also looks like it currently has a $30 coupon on Amazon.


----------



## Jeep4life

I've have a Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus for several years as well as an Acurite 5-in-1, which was my first station (weather is another hobby like the grass and yard). I can't say enough good things about the Davis stations. They won't win any style awards, but my data is QC'd every day before it's sent to NOAA for many uses and it's spot on every single day. I also use their soil moisture + temp sensors for the grass + garden that all go through the same app.

As for the Tempest station, I've read good things about it. However, I've seen the rain sensor can have issues in light rain or in noisy environments.


----------



## Ware

Jeep4life said:


> I've have a Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus for several years as well as an Acurite 5-in-1, which was my first station (weather is another hobby like the grass and yard). I can't say enough good things about the Davis stations. They won't win any style awards, but my data is QC'd every day before it's sent to NOAA for many uses and it's spot on every single day. I also use their soil moisture + temp sensors for the grass + garden that all go through the same app.
> 
> As for the Tempest station, I've read good things about it. However, I've seen the rain sensor can have issues in light rain or in noisy environments.


My Davis Vantage Vue has been rock solid. I have considered upgrading my sensor suite to the Vantage Pro2 when we move. :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Vantage Vue users- my weather vane keep falling off my main unit. Can someone take a picture of how it is attached? It appears I am missing a screw of some kind...


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Vantage Vue users- my weather vane keep falling off my main unit. Can someone take a picture of how it is attached? It appears I am missing a screw of some kind...


It looks like mine has a set screw in the side:


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @Ware. It looks like I still have the screw in my vane, but it is blocking the shaft from going all the way through. It looks like I need to loosen it to allow it to slide in the entire way, I just don't have an allen wrench small enough.


----------



## rotolow

Recently had a PWS casualty caused by a tree removal service. The fella presented me with a new Tempest Weather Flow the next day. Really enjoying the new gear.


----------



## Ware

I re-sited my Davis Vantage Vue at the new place. I was really close to upgrading my sensor suite to a Pro2 Plus, but didn't - but I still might. :thumbup:


----------



## bernstem

Ware said:


> I re-sited my Davis Vantage Vue at the new place. I was really close to upgrading my sensor suite to a Pro2 Plus, but didn't - but I still might. :thumbup:


That looks like a perfect spot. Are those your ponys?


----------



## Breebz

I ordered the Davis Vantage Pro2 w/Weather Link Live bundle. This is my first PWS and have been wanting one for a while. I plan on integrating this w/my irrigation system


----------



## Ware

Breebz said:


> I ordered the Davis Vantage Pro2 w/Weather Link Live bundle. This is my first PWS and have been wanting one for a while. I plan on integrating this w/my irrigation system


Congrats!


----------



## Jeep4life

Breebz said:


> I ordered the Davis Vantage Pro2 w/Weather Link Live bundle. This is my first PWS and have been wanting one for a while. I plan on integrating this w/my irrigation system


Great purchase! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Want2BS8ed

I'm intrigued by the Weatherflow Tempest. Any feedback on the haptic rain gauge? Problems connecting to Weatherunderground and ultimately Hydrawise for sprinkler control?

Thanks for your thoughts and thanks for letting me join the community. This is my first post.

M


----------



## Jeep4life

Want2BS8ed said:


> I'm intrigued by the Weatherflow Tempest. Any feedback on the haptic rain gauge? Problems connecting to Weatherunderground and ultimately Hydrawise for sprinkler control?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and thanks for letting me join the community. This is my first post.
> 
> M


Welcome!! For the money that it costs i've read many reviews where people are happy with the station and app. However, I've also read that the rain gauge has issues with light rain and when there's a lot of lightning around. Keep in mind that they may adjust your readings based on their "advanced quality control analysis and machine learning techniques." There shouldn't be any issues connecting to weatherunderground, as most stations that send data over the internet to be used with an apps easily share to 3rd party sites as well.


----------



## Breebz

Ware said:


> I re-sited my Davis Vantage Vue at the new place. I was really close to upgrading my sensor suite to a Pro2 Plus, but didn't - but I still might. :thumbup:


Where did you get the pole used to mount your weather station?


----------



## Ware

@Breebz it's a piece of EMT (electrical conduit).


----------



## cnet24

I've always thought my Vanatge View understated rainfall amounts after 1.5 seasons of collecting data. Well while sitting outside watching a storm tonight, I decided to test my theory. I got a small Tupperware dish and placed it on the ground close to my Vanatge View. After the storm, my weather station measured 0.36" of water, while I measure close to .60" in the Tupperware dish, confirming my theory.

Is there any way to calibrate the Vanatge View rain sensor? I also checked my station and confirmed that nothing was blocking or impeding the flow.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> I've always thought my Vanatge View understated rainfall amounts after 1.5 seasons of collecting data. Well while sitting outside watching a storm tonight, I decided to test my theory. I got a small Tupperware dish and placed it on the ground close to my Vanatge View. After the storm, my weather station measured 0.36" of water, while I measure close to .60" in the Tupperware dish, confirming my theory.
> 
> Is there any way to calibrate the Vanatge View rain sensor? I also checked my station and confirmed that nothing was blocking or impeding the flow.


Not that I am aware of. It has a 0.01" tipping spoon and it simply counts the tips. You could change out the tipping spoon assembly, but I would probably trust the Davis over a Tupperware bowl. Most of those don't have perfectly straight sidewalls so it is not a good rain gauge. I would compare the readings to an actual rain gauge placed next to the Davis before changing anything.


----------



## Ware

Here is the maintenance video for the Vue. The only other thing I can think is make sure you don't have a metric unit set up as inches, or vice versa.

https://youtu.be/3kzjcs5OK-I


----------



## MasterMech

All rain gauges are affected by wind. The larger the collector, the less effect wind has on the results.


----------



## Jeep4life

@cnet24 this is the answer among other things.


MasterMech said:


> All rain gauges are affected by wind. The larger the collector, the less effect wind has on the results.


Unless you're willing to pay WAY more money than a Davis system for scientific grade there's not much you can do. Although manual, a cheaper option would be to look into https://www.cocorahs.org/. Through them you can purchase a manual gauge that's cheap and has been scientifically tested for accuracy against NWS official gauges. They have an FAQ section that goes into detail on why automated gauges aren't used.

I report into cocorahs each day, which that data is used daily by the NWS, NOAA and many other agencies/people. I also have a Davis Vantage Pro 2+ (They improved the rain collector before I got mine to reduce impact of wind), which I can tell you is pretty close to the manual gauge when it's light rain and not much wind. However, it starts to vary more with harder rains (bigger drops) as well as wind.


----------

